# New DRL and sweeping indicator headlights



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

A friend of mine has been working on these headlights and I wanted to see if there was any interest on the forum for them to be installed on your TTs?

Lights off (click the links)



DRLs on



Sweeping indicators on



He's based in Banbury, and if you drive to him, he can remove headlights, split them, install clear indicator lenses, install the DRLs/sweeping indicators for £200 - £220 depending on how many we can get together. They have to be installed by him as there's wiring needed on your car so they're not plug and play kits. He's likely to be up and running and ready to go within the next 4 weeks.

Post whether you're interested and I'll create a list and PM details.

Cheers


----------



## mandipvirdi (Sep 24, 2014)

I would definitely be interested, especially if he can sort something out on that price for a group buy!


----------



## Harps316 (Jul 22, 2015)

The photos are not showing correctly. Any videos?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Harps316 said:


> The photos are not showing correctly. Any videos?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Hi, Double click the pic & it will play as a video.
Hoggy.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh I like those very much 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

id be happy to have a set of those for that kinda money, put me on the list please.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

What's the cost for a DIY fitment? Will he supply clear corners?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'd be interested in a set but wont be till end of September


----------



## TT-Dru (Sep 5, 2015)

Having just done my own Sandy(esq) drl/sweeping indicator install That's a great price for splitting and fitting. I take it it includes plumbing in the wiring looms? If it includes clear corners and a dimming module then it is an absolute bargain!


----------



## rw5340 (Aug 22, 2014)

I would love those, just not near enough to Banbury...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

Brendanb86 said:


> A friend of mine has been working on these headlights and I wanted to see if there was any interest on the forum for them to be installed on your TTs?
> 
> Lights off (click the links)
> 
> ...


I still can't even view these videos. They just load eternally. Why not just make a quick upload to youtube? :?


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

If I can drive my car to him with standard headlights and drive away with those fitted for £200 I'd be very very interested. Although I'd be another September person!


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Just PMd all the interested people 

Forgot to mention that these also come with homemade clear corners  Any questions, let me know or drop Tom an email as per my PM to you


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

ty brendan , ill msg him when i have the funds, be a couple weeks


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Hi Mate,

Please PM me the details looks fantastic value and good luck with the product.

Also please shoot whoever made the promo videos :wink:

Get two people and get it done properly in one 15 second clip as it will help sales I'm sure.

Regards

James

PS Good luck with new job


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

Sign me up.....


----------



## 777HAM (Jul 28, 2016)

I live near Banbury so are also very interested, will probably be September for me too.
Regarding legality on UK roads, I have never seen these sweeping indicators before so are they ok to use?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

777HAM said:


> I live near Banbury so are also very interested, will probably be September for me too.
> Regarding legality on UK roads, I have never seen these sweeping indicators before so are they ok to use?


Yes fine mate they are an option on new Audi.


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks for the PM - I'll get in touch with him.


----------



## MoocherTT (Aug 8, 2016)

jamman said:


> Hi Mate,
> Please PM me the details looks fantastic value and good luck with the product.
> Also please shoot whoever made the promo videos :wink:


+1
Look good


----------



## Oranoco (Jan 10, 2016)

Any options available on these? Would love the clear sweeping indicators but not a fan of the DRL aspect.


----------



## Fisher4772 (Jun 21, 2015)

Hello , yes I'd like them but not that fussed about the DRL's .
No options for the rear then ?


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Fisher4772 said:


> Hello , yes I'd like them but not that fussed about the DRL's .
> No options for the rear then ?


I was thinking the same about the rear - would look good - but didn't ask as that would cost me more money that I don't really have!


----------



## sline_225 (Jun 27, 2016)

I would be intrested in the sweeping indicators aswell
Not too fussed about the Drls


----------



## A20Something (Jul 27, 2016)

Please could you drop me a PM with details also


----------



## eleeha (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi. I am also very interested  Could you PM me for details? 
Thanks

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## woodybuzz (Sep 22, 2014)

Are these still avilable?
I'd be interested if they are.

Please PM me.

Cheers,


----------



## LOWBOYTT (Dec 4, 2016)

hi guys yes i would like these also,


----------



## HemiCUDA1313 (Oct 13, 2014)

Anyone ever get their hands on a set of these? Sounds promising but I cannot get the videos to play.


----------



## TT-Dru (Sep 5, 2015)

I don't know if this project ever came to any fruition back in the Autumn and haven't seen Brendon online for a while, so without wishing to step on Brendons toes and with Toms permission. I know that after many incarnations and different led's Tom has finalized his drl/sweeping indicators and is now in a position to either do an install or supply as a kit with a very comprehensive install instructions, even down to removing the bumper and splitting the headlight.
Went up to see him at the weekend to pick up a kit for the rear indicators. Basically the same as I have on my fronts 3014 SMD chip, but a much better controller. So whereas if you leave mine on hazards they will eventually become out of synch with each other Toms controller keeps everything in synch and they pulse at the same time and rate as the side repeaters.

Prices have gone up a tadge from August for the full install but the led's you are now getting are far superior. 
Kits are excellent value if you are competent with installing looms and handy with crimping and soldering (front kits include clear corners) and come with everything needed for the install except the looms, even down to load resistors for the indicators.

Prices :- 
Full install front or rear £250 (Have asked if there is a special price for doing both and waiting for him to get back to me) 
Kit form £140

So those that have Toms details and are still interested please get in contact with him. Otherwise drop me a PM and I'll pass on Toms contact details


----------



## woodybuzz (Sep 22, 2014)

PM sent, thanks


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

Beautiful. Nice job.


----------



## woodybuzz (Sep 22, 2014)

I fitted mine at the weekend.
The kit Tom has put together is brilliant. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B90pSTq ... e=youtu.be


----------



## davidkoulakis (Jul 21, 2008)

woodybuzz said:


> I fitted mine at the weekend.
> The kit Tom has put together is brilliant.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B90pSTq ... e=youtu.be


wow

could you do mine ?


----------



## TomTheLightGuy (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi guys! I have finally arrived and would like to wish you all a very embarrassing hello as I have probably decided to join a little bit too late! Thankyou Andy for doing a brilliant job on keeping everyone informed on the kits development in my absence.

Anyway, my names Tom, I am the guy who has developed these kits. Now, straight down to the info. These kits offer the full sequential motion on the front and back of your car, and also have an OPTIONAL drl feature on the front. I have been working on these kits for well over a year now, trying different kits out and developing something I like. I am an electrical engineer by trade with a electronic design and instrumentation degree so as you can picture, I have a very unhealthy attraction to things like this! Some more information on the kit that most other kits don't have - The kits have a 2 wire feed system, which has been developed to allow you to retain all standard features of the car, such as using the hazards with the ignition off, and doing a nice little fancy sweep when you unlock and lock the car. The kit also fully integrates with the standard indicator blinker relay, meaning itll match the standard legal indicator flash rate, and the front, rear and side repeaters will all indicate together in sinc. This doesn't only make the kit nice and legal, it also separates it from most other kits, which sequence at their own individual rate depending on what the controller wants to do!

Now, services I offer. I offer a full fitting service with these kits, meaning you drive your car to me and leave it with me for 2 days (in a little unit located in Southam, near Daventry) I fit fronts, backs or both depending on what you want. This costs £250 for fronts, £250 for rears. I also offer a "do it yourself" kit which is £140 for fronts and £140 for rears. Payable by paypal.

A quick list for you just so you know what youll be getting in the kit. This list is assuming you order fronts and backs, thus is everything for both

6mm Grommets x2
My personal clear corner lenses x2 
LED Strips + Controllers x4...
4 OEM style plugs/sockets + 16 male/female OEM pins
Load resistors x6 with applied 3M temp resistant pads
Shrink Wrap
Plastic Cable Trunking (for engine bay)
Ring crimps x2
Female and male spades x2
Fuse holders (with 7.5A and 2.5A fuses) x2
Cable ties and bases

Extras youll need are - Cable and electrical tape. I do not supply cable as it is expensive to post. I do recommend using 0.5mm tri rated cable which is rated to 11 amps. I would recommend buying 25 meters of this as its relatively cheap and the spare you have will always come in handy for the future. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tri-rated-Pan ... 2383578511

I also have a facebook page displaying what you can expect to offer from these kits. https://www.facebook.com/groups/Audittsequentials/

Videos on Youtube :-









I hope I have covered everything, if you have any questions or would like to purchase, feel free to email me at [email protected]

Thankyou again everyone


----------



## mike-kilo (Feb 10, 2017)

From another newb, welcome!

Picking up my MK1 V6 tomorrow so will probably hit you up for a fitting of front and back when I have some spare change, between the car, Florida in August and a few other things, money is going to be tight until then - I hope you still have kits and are doing it after August!!!


----------



## TomTheLightGuy (Feb 16, 2017)

Thankyou!

I should have some left I am sure. Just give me a shout when you are ready 

Cheers


----------



## GMTTmk1 (Oct 8, 2018)

Old thread digging time!
Any chance these or equivalents are still available?
Love this look and hope to get something like it as soon as!
Had a quick dig online but nothing recent for the MK1 that I could find, 
Any DIY's? 8)


----------



## Kryton (Apr 20, 2019)

I want in on the action too


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

Why do you just email him, and ask?

[email protected]

Mac.


----------



## GMTTmk1 (Oct 8, 2018)

Already done Mac,

Fingers crossed for a response soon!


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Wak posted a link to some last year, I'll have a dig around.


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

Try this, contact details too:

https://wak-tt.com/mods/drl/drl.htm

Mac.


----------



## GMTTmk1 (Oct 8, 2018)

Just messaged Wak there regarding these, thanks for digging that link out Mac,
I'll post up what I find out, hopefully buy a kit for the end of next month, I wonder if a light sensor would be able to wired in too while I'm in there...


----------



## GMTTmk1 (Oct 8, 2018)

Wak got back to me and he gave me a link to a guide for the rear lights for fitting LED strips and sequential indicators, so I'll post that up shortly. 
It was another guy, Wasim that did the fronts but he doesn't do them anymore, back to the drawing board with them for now!
Don't suppose anyone has attempted this recently to lend a hand?
Just not sure on what's needed for wiring LED DRLs at the front, with all the wiring for the Xenons and adjusters in the way it's got me a bit baffled :lol:
I can do most things on the car mechanically, electrics are more of a nightmare for me at the moment!


----------



## GMTTmk1 (Oct 8, 2018)

Anyone got any links to what I would need if they've went down this route recently?
All the links I've found to anything for the front lights are dead but I'm not giving up that easy!
So far I've sussed out:

Aluminium strip
Acrylic strip
Fixings
The light units themselves (not sure what ones are any good)
The wiring (kind of makes sense but the relay bit is kind of confusing me)

Is there anywhere in the Glasgow area or not too far that takes on this kind of work?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## frags (Oct 13, 2018)

I found this on the net.......posted a couple of months ago, and based in Newcastle!


----------



## GMTTmk1 (Oct 8, 2018)

Top find! Couldn't find anywhere that did these, I'll be messaging him later on, thanks frags!


----------



## Tdoro (Oct 30, 2019)

GMTTmk1 said:


> Anyone got any links to what I would need if they've went down this route recently?
> All the links I've found to anything for the front lights are dead but I'm not giving up that easy!
> So far I've sussed out:
> 
> ...


How did your DRL project go? I'm planning to that also. I ordered the clear corners, still researching which drl switchback turn signals to get and how to mount them. Any tips or suggestions would be great.
Thanks


----------



## GMTTmk1 (Oct 8, 2018)

I was in talks with the guy about sending me through a kit to fit myself (couldn't justify a trip to Newcastle or send the lights away a the car is a daily driven, turns out he could only send the bare basic kits and obviously I'm wanting the fancy ones with upgraded xenons too, so it means I'll need to either get down or send them away, his YouTube demo vids are great I'll try and fire a link up later to them.
No movement yet I'm afraid but it's in the works!


----------



## Adrianmk1 (May 20, 2020)

Does Tom still sell these kits in 2020?


----------



## mike_tt 2018 (Apr 9, 2018)

TT-Dru said:


> I don't know if this project ever came to any fruition back in the Autumn and haven't seen Brendon online for a while, so without wishing to step on Brendons toes and with Toms permission. I know that after many incarnations and different led's Tom has finalized his drl/sweeping indicators and is now in a position to either do an install or supply as a kit with a very comprehensive install instructions, even down to removing the bumper and splitting the headlight.
> Went up to see him at the weekend to pick up a kit for the rear indicators. Basically the same as I have on my fronts 3014 SMD chip, but a much better controller. So whereas if you leave mine on hazards they will eventually become out of synch with each other Toms controller keeps everything in synch and they pulse at the same time and rate as the side repeaters.
> 
> Prices have gone up a tadge from August for the full install but the led's you are now getting are far superior.
> ...


hi - i keep seeing 'tom's instructions' but i can't find tom or his instructions lol - can you point me in the right direction please, as i'm having trouble wiring up my kit. any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

Shame that both front and rear kits are not available, id snap a pair up instantly if that was the case.

Licence to print money if you ask me.


----------



## GMTTmk1 (Oct 8, 2018)

Thread revival!
I've got a DRL kit and the sequential lights I wanted from EMtuning, great service from Trup on the sales team.

I've modified the projector bracket to accept the new Morimoto unit and supplied bracket, tapped into the high beam to trigger the Bixenon solenoid and more or less sorted that bit.

My question is relating to the DRL strip, and how people are powering these, in terms a hamster could understand...
There are 4 wires coming from the LED driver, which need the following;
Red (+12v) driver power
Black (N) driver neutral 
White (+12V) white light positive
Orange (+12) amber light positive (indicator)

I've bench tested them and giving power to the red and white or red and orange with the neutral connected controls them as it should, my question is what is the easiest way to make these connections, can I tap something nearby?

I understand for the indicator light I'll take a feed from that so that's fine, it's the two power wires and neutral I'm not sure of.

(As a side note I'm not looking to hook them into the sidelights, I want them to run as DRLs and sequential indicators separate from the sidelights)

I've read about using relays and configuring them to act as coming home lights, but if I can manage to figure out the easiest way first I'll learn my way up to that lol

Any help is very appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

If you want a true automatic DRL you can use one of these to power it when the engine starts, it switches when the voltage is over 13v i think. power it from an ignition switched live or straight off the battery.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Car-DRL-Cont ... 0005.m1851


----------



## GMTTmk1 (Oct 8, 2018)

Absolutely perfect davebowk that's exactly the kind of thing I was looking for!

I've read most run cables right to the fusebox through engine bay grommets and use relays under the dash, frankly I just can't be arsed as I've had all that out several times to wire boost gauges, dashcams and cruise control wiring, I was looking for the simplest way possible and that's looking brilliant!

Just to clarify, if I was to use this type of connector, I could wire both my red driver power wire AND white DRL trigger cable to the positive (to make it run all the time when the cars running) neutral to neutral and the orange tapped into the indicator wire?


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

I think that should work. Not got one myself but i was looking at trying these as i have aftermarket LED headlights.


----------



## GMTTmk1 (Oct 8, 2018)

Thanks again bud I think I've got that bit now finally!

I got hung up on fuse ratings for a while there, I was worried about tapping into the 10a indicator circuit with the two front DRLs on a 5a, but thinking about it I'll probably run with that and test the draw when it's all in, it's just a trigger wire so it should be fine.
If anything the rating should be lowered in my mind as all the original bulbs will be removed, including the side repeaters, for LEDs (reducing max load)
The rears will also need power in the same manner, although they will be wired to just be indicators and reverse lights.

For a 12v+ at the rear I had a thought.
Same 4 wire drivers as the front.
I'll either need to run another circuit from the battery all the way back through the cabin and up to the tailights, add a circuit to the fusebox (trying to be lazy and avoid this) or best case nick a switched live from close to the clusters to power the drivers and run them.

Anyone know of any switched live sources in the back?

If it turns out I'll need to run another switched live from the fusebox I may as well make a whole circuit and do the whole thing from that, so I'm hoping I can nick one nearby...

Thanks for the help, I'm learning this as I go here!


----------

